# Peavey Vypyr vs Boss Katana



## danpluso (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey guys, I've read a few threads about this topic already but wanted to make one asking about these two amps specifically in terms of metal. So I'd either get a VIP2 40-watt, VIP3 100-watt, or Katana 50-watt. The 100-watt Katana is a bit more than I'd like to spend. So comparing the VIP2/3 vs the Katana 50, which would be better for metal tones?

I've always liked the Roland Cubes so I'm expecting the Boss to be similar but better. I also had a Peavey XXL 100-watt head in the past that I really liked (which uses Transtube technology just like the Vypyrs) and I've always wanted a 5150 or 6505. I was looking at the 6505+ 112 combo but it's too much money for me to justify using it as a lower-volume practice amp. I currently use Amplitube3 and my favourite amp on that is the Metal Lead V which is based on the 5150. It would seem the Vypyr would be the obvious pick since it has a 6505 amp model on it but I have heard that the Vypyr 6505 and the real 6505 sound quite different.

I've actually wanted the 30-watt Vypyr since the first generations came out so when I saw the second generation Vypyrs I was about to order it until I learned about the Boss Katana. I've heard the Katana can do nice cleans whereas the Vypyr can't. If they both do metal just as good but the Katana gets better cleans, the Boss may be the way to go. I don't play clean often but it would still be nice to have the option.

Just based on features alone, the Vypyr is the clear winner since it has a built in looper (though it requires Sanpera pedal) and can be used as a bass amp and an acoustic amp. The 100-wat VIP3 also has an LCD display which should make things a bit easier when making patches. But we all know that in the end, it comes down to the tone and sound quality of the amp. I can demo the Katana 50 locally but the Peavey dealer is about 1,000km and a ferry trip away so I'd be ordering it blindly if I did go with the Vypyr (hence this post).


----------



## KailM (Jul 10, 2018)

I had a Vypyr 30 head at the same time I had a 6505+ 112 (which I still have, and it's converted into a head). Ran both of them on top of a 4 X 12 cab with nice Eminence speakers. The Vypyr does do a nice boosted 6505 sound. By "boosted" I mean, it sounds like a 6505 that's already been boosted by an OD pedal, which most people do. I found that "boosting" that model by the onboard Tubescreamer model sounded terrible and had way too much uncontrollable gain and feedback. 

That said, the Vypyr was no match for the real thing. My 6505+ 112 has more harmonic detail and sure as shit has more depth and balls once you crank it up a bit. The Vypyr sounded pretty good at lower volumes, but once I brought it up to band levels, the low-end stopped keeping up with the mids and treble, and it didn't sound as good. My real 6505+ has low-end for days and days...also, it sounds better at low volumes than the Vypyr. Yes, you read that correctly; a relatively high-wattage high-gain amp has better tone than a modeler at low volumes.

So in the end, I sold the Vypyr as there was no reason to keep it. It sounded worse at all levels. **But I don't want to give you the impression it's a bad amp.

If you know you like the 6505 sound, get a 6505+ 112. Mod the effects loop (cheap and easy), boost it with an OD, and marvel at the amazing tone.

The Katana I tried sounded decent, but I wasn't really paying attention to it, as I was there more to demo a guitar than the amp.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jul 10, 2018)

I would recommend the Katana at the expense of sounding like a total paid hack. The Katana has just more balls, presence and definition than any of the high gain models in the vypyr. It can sound warm and the amp models are all useful. And it cuts more live. The VYpyr would just disappear if you use it even in just band practice.

But yes, the feature set vs the vypyr is a bit lacking. The Katana is more like a stripped and simple modeling amp in comparison.


----------



## lurè (Jul 10, 2018)

I have the first gen vypyr 30 and is a solid practice amp.
I usually use the 6505 as lead sound and it's good at low volume but once you turn the volume up the low end disappears.
Overall if you want a decent amp with lots of amp sims and effect, the vypyr is a solid choice.


----------



## danpluso (Jul 11, 2018)

Damn KailM, you are making me want the 6505+ 112 so much more now, lol. I don't gig but I've played for 20 years and had an XXL half stack and more recently I had a 40W Traynor tube amp with a Boss Metalcore. I didn't like the crunch channel with overdrives on that amp so I went with the clean channel and the Boss Metalcore and it was the best tone I've ever had. So with that said, I think I deserve a 6505+ 112 as my next amp if I want to progress on my tone journey. It's just hard to justify the price tag when I don't gig and won't be able to crank it often. Although when I think about how much my RGD is worth... It's probably lonely, right??


----------



## KailM (Jul 12, 2018)

danpluso said:


> Damn KailM, you are making me want the 6505+ 112 so much more now, lol. I don't gig but I've played for 20 years and had an XXL half stack and more recently I had a 40W Traynor tube amp with a Boss Metalcore. I didn't like the crunch channel with overdrives on that amp so I went with the clean channel and the Boss Metalcore and it was the best tone I've ever had. So with that said, I think I deserve a 6505+ 112 as my next amp if I want to progress on my tone journey. It's just hard to justify the price tag when I don't gig and won't be able to crank it often. Although when I think about how much my RGD is worth... It's probably lonely, right??



Do it.   

Can you get a used one? I've seen them for $350 in the U.S. but the price does fluctuate. New, they are more expensive now than when I bought mine new. I was kind of in the same boat as you when I got mine; I'd played for 17 years or so before moving to a high-gain tube amp. When it finally arrived on my doorstep, I unboxed it, and played my first chord progression, it was like all the years of bad tone were just blown away, haha. I seriously could not stop playing it the first week I had it.

It isn't without a few "problems" though. The stock speaker kinda sucks, unless you have a better cab to run it through right away. With a speaker upgrade, the built-in cab is legit though -- it is almost as big as a 2 X 12 oversized cab, and built very sturdily. I'd recommend either an Eminence Governor or Swamp Thang.

Also, the effects loop has a poorly-designed buffer that robs all your low-end and adds fizz whenever you're using the loop (it even does this if you simply run a patch cable from send to return.) Eventually, you'll want to use the loop for delay, reverb, etc. It is a very simple fix, but you've got to be somewhat proficient with a soldering iron. It involves soldering a capacitor to the legs of a resistor just behind the effects loop "send" jack. Peavey endorses this fix. Anyway, it took me about 10 minutes to do it, and the sound is now the same whether the effects loop is used or not.

The big reason to do that is so you can run an EQ pedal in the effects loop. That is the most important upgrade to any 5150/6505, IMO. If you thought the amp crushed before doing so -- wait until you try it with an EQ.

About the low-volume thing -- mine sounds fantastic at low volumes. Some of that could be that I always boost it, and always use the EQ in the loop. Without those pedals, it does need to be turned up some to sound its best. Like I said earlier, it beat my Vypyr hands-down, and will beat a Katana as well, no sweat. And that's just at low volume. Turn it up, and you won't think about those modelers ever again.


----------



## danpluso (Jul 13, 2018)

KailM said:


> Can you get a used one? I've seen them for $350 in the U.S. but the price does fluctuate. New, they are more expensive now than when I bought mine new.



I've been looking for the past few weeks and haven't seen anything. I'm in a smaller Canadian city so not a whole lot of used stuff in my area. I did find a good deal on an open-box model so I think I might grab it. The added costs of the all the pedals I would want to get is now the main deterring factor.



KailM said:


> It isn't without a few "problems" though. The stock speaker kinda sucks, unless you have a better cab to run it through right away. With a speaker upgrade, the built-in cab is legit though -- it is almost as big as a 2 X 12 oversized cab, and built very sturdily. I'd recommend either an Eminence Governor or Swamp Thang.



Have you tried a Vintage30 or other Celestion? My google skills tell me that you installed an Eminence Governor in yours. Almost every 6505+ 112 thread I've read through has a post from you. I read another thread where you said you prefer an MXR overdrive over the Ibanez TubeScreamer. Is this still the case today or have you tried new OD pedals since then and found a new favourite? I'm thinking I'll at least want to get an overdrive, EQ, and noise gate. I wish I kept my pedals from my Peavey XXL setup as I used to have an MXR 10-band EQ and ISP Decimator II. Both pedals were awesome and I'll probably rebuy them. How does the amp sound by itself though? I probably won't be able to get any pedals until I re-accumulate my hobby funds.



KailM said:


> Also, the effects loop has a poorly-designed buffer that robs all your low-end and adds fizz whenever you're using the loop (it even does this if you simply run a patch cable from send to return.) Eventually, you'll want to use the loop for delay, reverb, etc. It is a very simple fix, but you've got to be somewhat proficient with a soldering iron. It involves soldering a capacitor to the legs of a resistor just behind the effects loop "send" jack. Peavey endorses this fix. Anyway, it took me about 10 minutes to do it, and the sound is now the same whether the effects loop is used or not.



I have tons of soldering experience so that won't be a problem at all for me to perform the mod.


----------



## danpluso (Jul 15, 2018)

Update: I took the first plunge and bought a used Boss NS-2. Now I need something to plug it into 
I've read about the X pattern for this pedal which apparently works great on the 6505.


----------



## Shask (Jul 15, 2018)

I love my Katana Head. It sounds good, but more importantly, it feels good. It has great dynamics compared to the competition. However, it maybe not be the best choice if your goal is to perfectly replicate a 5150. I like it because I can dial in some cool sounds, but it is not completely overkill with settings like my Axe-FX II.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Jul 15, 2018)

Everything KailM said and more. Seriously, do yourself a favor and at the very least, get the combo. There simply is no comparison and has already been stated, the Vypyr isn't a bad amp, it's just the for a couple of hundred more, you can have something that sounds almost infinitely better. If you had the cash, I'd be telling you to get the 6505+ head and a decent 2x12 to throw a Governor/Swamp Thang combo in. That's what I've got going and I've never thought about buying another amp. You will want to retube it. I recommend JJ's for that. Also, you'll, as has been said before, want to replace the speaker. Personally, I'd go for the Swamp Thang, as by itself, the 6505+ is already a middy amp and anything you lose from the speaker, you can add back in through the amp.

Lower volume won't be an issue either. Granted, the Peavey does its best work when it's cranked a little bit, but you're not going to be turning that post gain terribly high. I have mine on 2, MAAAAYBE 3 sometimes, and the whole room shakes and yes, that is with just a 2x12 with the speakers I mentioned.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 18, 2018)

I had a Vypyr 60 and that thing was pretty awesome. I wish it had had an effects loop though, as I often wanted more variety than the onboard effects offered. I tried the Vypyr 30 (not VIP) and it was good but not like the 60.

I have a Katana 100 and really like it. The one thing I find myself wishing it had was a tube power section. Still, it’s my grab and go amp and is killer for that application or for an inexpensive amp for home practice up to gig levels.

@KailM Those 5150/6505 combos are is heavy as hell. I’m too old for that lol. And meh cleans. I’m still somewhat considering getting a little tube combo though. Still not sure what. I’m not sure which tube combo I’d like in terms of both the sound and aesthetic. Needs to have a very good clean and be able to take dirt pedals well. But I also want it to look a bit more modern than your typical HRD/Blues JR/etc. And not break the bank lol. Maybe Diavlo...


----------



## danpluso (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks for all the help!

If I went with a modeler, I think I would have gone with the Katana 50. It's not much more than the VIP2 and the extra 10w, simplistic operation, nice looking software, better sound (from what I've been hearing from others) outweigh the extra features in the VIP2. To be honest, I wasn't really after any specific 6505/5150 tone from the modeler anyways. I Just wanted something that sounded good and could do metal (which both seem to do nicely).

But, instead I have the Peavey 6505+ 112 combo en route 

I'll definitely look into the upgrades and probably make a few new threads about speakers and overdrives (specifically related to the 6505+ 112) in the next month or so. At this point I am looking at BYOC pedals as you can get some nice stuff and save money if you assemble it yourself. There's just so many options, so I'll have to do my research. I could just get the classic TS808 design and call it a day I guess. Anyone ever try the ST-9 Super Tube Screamer with the 6505+? It's pretty cool building your own pedals since all the old/discontinued stuff becomes easily available at a price still cheaper than a stock Ibanez TS-9. A custom built BYOC TS808 will cost me $100CAD (not counting my time to assemble) while a new TS-9 is $130. And if I buy individual pieces (not a BYOC kit), the price would come down even more.

Deadpool_25, I was looking into the 212 combos but when I found out how heavy they are... They are about 90lbs and I'm surprised they even made the things without side handles and casters. Hell even with the 112 at 60lbs, I'm thinking about putting some removable casters on it. Have you looked into the Blackstar HT series of amps? If I didn't get the 6505+ 112, those were the next amps I was going to seriously look into (although I heard they aren't full tube amps?? Not sure).


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 18, 2018)

danpluso said:


> Thanks for all the help!
> 
> If I went with a modeler, I think I would have gone with the Katana 50. It's not much more than the VIP2 and the extra 10w, simplistic operation, nice looking software, better sound (from what I've been hearing from others) outweigh the extra features in the VIP2. To be honest, I wasn't really after any specific 6505/5150 tone from the modeler anyways. I Just wanted something that sounded good and could do metal (which both seem to do nicely).
> 
> ...



Congrats on the 6505 combo. Good purchase. 

Blackstar has an inconclusive rep. Some people love them, others say to stay as far away as possible. I’m not sure what to think about them. I did have an ID:260TVP for a short time, and it was pretty nice imo.


----------

